# Totgeglaubte leben länger - Old School Alteractal V4.0!



## Lokholar (31. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!

Seit knapp 1  Jahr nun gibt es unser Projekt das sich mit der Spielweiße des alten Alteractals vor Patch 2.3 befasst. Wir stürmen seither 2-mal in der Woche unsere Gegner mit den alten Einheiten aus Classic Zeiten, na wer kennt sie noch? Lokholar der Eislord? Ivus der Waldfürst? Champion Reavers? Wolfsreiter? Klingelt´s bei jmd (; ? 

*Und nun suchen wir wieder mächtig Nachschub an Leuten für unsere BG´s!*
Ihr könnt euch in unser Projekt ja mal einlesen, auf unserer offiziellen Website findet ihr alle wichtigen Informationen, den Trailer zum Projekt, den Gameplay zum Projekt, allgemeine Videos und natürlich die Anmeldung für das Projekt

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FAQ:*

*"Welche Voraussetzungen muss ich erfüllen damit ich mit machen kann?"*
• Stufe 85
• möglichst kein Grün -Blau gear
• Teamspeak 3 (zuhören pflicht) 
• Preform AV Enabler 

*"Wann gehts los?"*
Freitag um 20:00 Uhr und Sonntag um 18:00 Uhr. 
Wir fangen jeweils 30min vorher an einzuladen aufgrund der CrossRealm Teilnehmer. 

*"Muss ich meine REAL-ID bekannt geben?"*
Nein, die REAL-ID wird von keinem Teilnehmer benötigt.

Laut den offiziellen Patchnotes ist es nur möglich, Freunde der Battle.net Kontaktliste (REAL-ID) in einen Realm übergreifenden Schlachtzug einzuladen. Jedoch haben wir einen cleveren Weg gefunden um dies zu umgehen:

_Spieler A und Spieler B eröffnen mithilfe der Battle.net Kontaktliste einen Realm übergreifenden Schlachtzug-> Spieler B loggt aus ->Spieler B erstellt sich einen neuen Stufe 55 Todesritter auf z.b Thrall-> Spieler A ladet Spieler B über die Battle.net Funktion in den zuvor eröffneten Schlachtzug ein>Spieler A gibt Spieler B lead->Spieler B ladet alle Spieler vom Realm Thrall ohne der Battle.net Kontaktliste ein->Spieler A und B wiederholen das mit jedem Server-> epic win!_

Das Problem bei dieser vorgehensweiße:
Es dauert extremst lang und wenn dann noch Teilnehmer von einem Realm der schon eingeladen wurde erst 10 Minuten vor Start online kommen zögert es das Ganze noch mehr in die Länge. Wir bitten deswegen nochmals jeden Teilnehmer rechtzeitig online zu kommen, besser zu früh als zu spät, bereit zum invite um 19:30 Uhr/17:30 Uhr schon zu sein (Und nicht noch Arena spielen oder ähnliches) und allen anderen Teilnehmern die rechtzeitig da sind jede Woche um Geduld und Verständnis 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Liebe Grüße euer
[attachment=12567:LokholarArt.jpg]


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. März 2012)

Den Eislord hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das hier das falsche Forum, hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/321-wow-rolle-der-auferstehung-freunde-werben-%26-mitspieler-suche/ sollte es rein.


----------



## Karli1994 (31. März 2012)

Habe mich gleich bei eurer hp angemeldet


----------



## Eyora (31. März 2012)

Ich hab es mir durchgelesen. Ich verstehe aber nicht was nun so gut am alten Alterac gewesen ist.

Eine Schlacht die über Tage geht, und mächtige NPC's die in Massen rumlaufen, empfinde ich nun nicht als "episch". Das PVP im moment geffällt mir allerdings auch nicht, da die Rüstung über den Sieg entscheidet.

Vielleicht muss man es damals miterlebt haben um zu wissen warum es gut war.


----------



## Lokholar (3. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich hab es mir durchgelesen. Ich verstehe aber nicht was nun so gut am alten Alterac gewesen ist.
> 
> Eine Schlacht die über Tage geht, und mächtige NPC's die in Massen rumlaufen, empfinde ich nun nicht als "episch". Das PVP im moment geffällt mir allerdings auch nicht, da die Rüstung über den Sieg entscheidet.
> 
> Vielleicht muss man es damals miterlebt haben um zu wissen warum es gut war.



Was so gut daran war?

Dass man wirklich das Gefühl hatte sich in einer echten Schlacht zu befinden. Das wäre so die Kurzfassung aber du hast recht, man muss es wirklich miterlebt haben um es zu verstehen.


----------

